# Lava Rock with Black or white sand.



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

Im getting a 125 this week and I am trying to decide on what I want to do for a set up. I know ill be going with a gray lava rock that my work sells but I cannot decide on what sand. I plan on running a Very stocked tank with Mbuna for the most part and a few other fish(no peacocks). Which sand would bring out the most color in the fish?

If you have this setup could you please also post pics?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Digilistan (Mar 26, 2010)

Generally, when your substrate is darker it will bring out the colour in your fish more. Generally speaking.

I've seen tanks that use normal white sand for substrate, and the fish look just as nice.

FWIW I use a darker substrate in my tank, they seem to like it.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have 300 lbs of black lava rock and 250 lbs of white aragonite substrate in the botom. It reflects the light back up and the tank is bright and the fish color pops in the tank.

Also benefit of aragonite is that it will give you a god ph buffer as it breaks down. I have since added another 50 lbs. to the tank since these photos. I really prefer the white bottom but it comes down to individual preference.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe something like this for mbuna, but a much larger scale?

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... CN0804.jpg

I can get all the rocks for free out of a river.

Im just looking for opinions.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good diet and water conditions bring out the best colors in fish. The surrounding colors will accent them. I personally like a natural look. Since sand is basically granulated rock, it would make sense that that the sand would be of a similar color of the surrounding rocks. Its all a mater of preference.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous tank and stand bosco! :thumb:


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

hey thanks alot for the compliment. I am considering a few more plants, but not 100% sure yet.

I use to lovel natural stone color in my tank, but after switching to reef tanks for 8 years, I really love the appearance of the white bottom in the tank. To each is own, and we must love what we look at everyday. So you make sure that you pick what you like.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

adam79 said:


> Good diet and water conditions bring out the best colors in fish. The surrounding colors will accent them. I personally like a natural look. Since sand is basically granulated rock, it would make sense that that the sand would be of a similar color of the surrounding rocks. Its all a mater of preference.


Absolutely correct. When the rocks and substrate don't match the overall look is garish, IMO. I personally don't like rough or sharp edged rocks, for a couple of reasons. It looks unnatural and fish can and do injure themselves on the sharp edges.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the aragonite sand and Holey rock with Lace rock in front and I think the tank looks good with the diff colors......Looks kinda natural. I used a black background and the fish stand out....Thats a nice tank bosco.....


----------

